# Powerlifting Diet



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

What do you think is a good diet for Powerlifters?? I'm 218 right now and want to compete at 197. I'm just wondering how different should I eat compared to when I was trying to BB


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

Most powerlifters eat like shit but I'm sure you don't want to do that.  You might want to consider a higher in carbs.  Maybe 50-60% carbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks Jodi, I definately don't want to eat like shit. Some of the guys I've met keep telling me I should let the diet go and eat what I want since I want to compete, LOL. Not interested. Besides, it doesn't make sense to put on more weight and place myself in a more competitive weight category.


----------



## lilros (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Jodi, How big is your Johnson?  And Rock, go ahead and include a shit sandwitch and 2 schlongs a day into your diet, thatll get you strong as shit!!!!   And dont forget the protien shake!!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, given by the lack of intelligence in your post above, then I must say that you are certainly compesenting for _something_.  So I guess I can assume your IQ is about the same size as your little dinky - 25, millimeters that is.  Especially when you feel the need to ask a woman such a ridiculous question.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 15, 2004)

lilros said:
			
		

> Hey Jodi, How big is your Johnson?  And Rock, go ahead and include a shit sandwitch and 2 schlongs a day into your diet, thatll get you strong as shit!!!!   And dont forget the protien shake!!!


Now why would you post this, and especially talk to a woman that way? Obviously you must powerlift and found some kind of offense in this post (I don't see why  ) but if that's the case why not say what's on your mind and not be so rude?


----------



## lilros (Dec 15, 2004)

Oh shit, ur a girl? I was tryin to figure it out by lookin at ur pics.  *Sorry*, just thought you were a man , fuckin around in bikinis and dresses!  Saw you had a bulge downstairs and got confused.  
And judging by your response,... I assume your dinky must be bigger than mine (to answer my question).


----------



## lilros (Dec 15, 2004)

Silly Billy Willy!!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 15, 2004)

Sheeesssshhh.....At least come up with something original.   This whole, picking on a female BB looking like a guy thing is getting old around here.  Especially when we arn't even using AAS.  Get a life   I take it you aren't looking to many any new friends here at IM.

Apparantely I gave you too much credit............does 15 millimeters sound more like it?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2004)

If you want to lose weight, lower the calories. The only powerlifters that eat "like shyt" are the SHWs. Everyone else is trying to fit into a weight class via caloric restriction/consistency.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 15, 2004)

lilros said:
			
		

> Oh shit, ur a girl? I was tryin to figure it out by lookin at ur pics.  *Sorry*, just thought you were a man , fuckin around in bikinis and dresses!  Saw you had a bulge downstairs and got confused.
> And judging by your response,... I assume your dinky must be bigger than mine (to answer my question).



Hey newbie, you want to come here and start insulting one of the most respected members on this board?  Take a hike.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2004)

Ban him!

Dont fuck with the turkey lol


----------

